# Detailer in Rochester, Kent area



## mbateman

Sorry if this is in the wrong section.

Any detailers in Rochester, north Kent area?
I collect a brand new 3 door BMW 1-Series on 15th August and looking for a new car protection.

I just want the exterior and wheels sealed with gtechniq serum black or light or similar.
I want to do interior leather etc myself.

KDS are local but need the car for a few days which I can't do.

Cheers.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444

Dose that place in brands hatch detail or do they just sell detailing stuff


----------



## TheMattFinish

There are a few companies around your area that can do it though i would check the dw supporters map to see others such as kelly in the area.

However the biggest issue is that you want a package that technically can't be done and the products given the guarantee they will work.

Which ever ceramic coating you go for, gtechniq siramik nanolex etc etc your looking a minimum of three days if its being done correctly.

Full wash prep, single stage polish(it might even need more) panel wiping coatings applied and then adequate curing time inside to ensure the coatings harden correctly and don't come into contact with water etc

I would suggest if you can't be without your car for a few days looking at different products such as zaino z2 or a durable wax such as sw shield


----------



## mbateman

mattthomas said:


> There are a few companies around your area that can do it though i would check the dw supporters map to see others such as kelly in the area.
> 
> However the biggest issue is that you want a package that technically can't be done and the products given the guarantee they will work.
> 
> Which ever ceramic coating you go for, gtechniq siramik nanolex etc etc your looking a minimum of three days if its being done correctly.
> 
> Full wash prep, single stage polish(it might even need more) panel wiping coatings applied and then adequate curing time inside to ensure the coatings harden correctly and don't come into contact with water etc
> 
> I would suggest if you can't be without your car for a few days looking at different products such as zaino z2 or a durable wax such as sw shield


Thanks for the reply.

Where can I find the detailers map?

Yeah I understand the importance of the prep and leaving internally at least overnight to cure, I'm just too impatient 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMattFinish

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246

Always good to be impatient though make sure you pick an experienced detailer who will take the necessary time.


----------



## mbateman

Had Williams Ceramic Coat applied by the dealer in the end prior to me collecting 
Thanks for the replies though guys 

Matt

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate

Booo!!


----------



## TheMattFinish

Be interesting to hear your thoughts on the williams coating overall.
feel free to drop a message and come and have a look at the car unit lights as im not far only in sittingbourne



mbateman said:


> Had Williams Ceramic Coat applied by the dealer in the end prior to me collecting
> Thanks for the replies though guys
> 
> Matt
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultra

The williams coating won't be the problem but the dealer prep work or lack of usually is.


----------

